# Anyone use an inversion table?



## wingerjim (Feb 22, 2017)

A couple of student at my kwoon said they use an inversion table to help with back pressure. Does anyone use one and is it helpful or hype? Thank you


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 22, 2017)

I've considered inversion boots. I keep meaning to look into what research has been done, but it never makes the top of my research list. I look forward to seeing what others have to say here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2017)

My Sanda Shifu did, however he also hits trees with his palms, elbows, shins and knees too...so I am not sure if this is a good endorsement


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 22, 2017)

I have one. I don't use it but my wife does. IMO, you can get the same result by doing this.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I have one. I don't use it but my wife does. IMO, you can get the same result by doing this.


That gives the circulatory benefit of inversion, but not the decompression of the spine that can be (theoretically) provided by inversion tables and inversion boots.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> That gives the circulatory benefit of inversion, but not the decompression of the spine that can be (theoretically) provided by inversion tables and inversion boots.



I have often wondered if an inversion table's decompression aspect would help with my occasional, heading towards chronic, hip pain.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 23, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have often wondered if an inversion table's decompression aspect would help with my occasional, heading towards chronic, hip pain.


Me, too. I've had a problem in my right hip off and on (was really bad for a couple of months last year). I've wondered if inversion would help release that, since it seems to be tied to some lower-back issues.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Me, too. I've had a problem in my right hip off and on (was really bad for a couple of months last year). I've wondered if inversion would help release that, since it seems to be tied to some lower-back issues.



They seem to range in price form $100 to $1000 and the quality varies form model to model to. Next time I am at the Y I think I will see if they have one to try.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey, I just realized something, to a lesser extent, I can do this on my TotalGym






Put it up to level 6 and hang back and see if it helps, hurts, or does nothing at all


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2017)

Don't go cheap with an inversion board.  Best to start in the mid price range!  My wife uses one and loves it!


----------



## kelly45 (May 30, 2018)

estupendo


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 30, 2018)

kelly45 said:


> estupendo


What is that?


----------



## drop bear (May 30, 2018)

Dropping 10 kilo is more effective.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 31, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Dropping 10 kilo is more effective.


Not for me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 31, 2018)

I finally got around to looking for some informed articles. Here are two quick ones that suggest it's not beneficial, beyond short-term gains.

By the way, doctor: Do inversion tables work? - Harvard Health
Inversion therapy: Can it relieve back pain?

They are probably referring to the same sources, since they list the same risks and cautions (and the same benefits).

A bit more optimistic here, though I think they're referring to the study that provided the limited benefits mentioned by the others:
The Good and Bad of Inversion Therapy - Alternative Treatment - Chronic Pain | HealthCentral

A report on what appears (at least in the superficial information provided) to be a reasonable study, with real benefits for sciatica:
Ground-Breaking Study Gives Hope to Sciatica Patients | Teeter.com


----------

